# Những điểm lưu ý khi mua bình nóng lạnh Ferroli để hoàn thiện căn phòng tắm nhà bạn



## nmhbnl (6/9/18)

Bạn đang muốn mua bình tắm nóng lạnh về nhà. Bạn phân vân không biết chọn bình nước nóng lạnh như thế nào. Quan điểm chọn lựa máy nước nóng là gì? Bài viết dưới đây là nguồn thông tin hữu ích cho bạn biết những điểm lưu ý khi chọn mua máy nước nóng Ferroli cho phòng tắm nhà bạn.



​*1. Đáp ứng đủ lượng nước theo số người sử dụng*
Dùng bình nước nóng hợp giúp người tiêu dùng Việt tiết kiệm được khoản tiền đáng kể. Ferroli nhiều dòng sản phẩm với thể tích đa dạng để người mua phong phú hơn về lựa chọn. Đối với gia đình nhỏ, ít người sử dụng thì bình tắm nóng lạnh dòng 15 lít là sự chọn lựa hoàn hảo. Vừa cho đủ lượng nước nóng dùng mà vẫn đảm bảo tiết kiệm, lựa chọn bình nóng lạnh hợp là rất cần thiết. Bạn có thể tham khảo cách chọn bình sao cho hợp lý:

máy nước nóng Ferroli 15l sử dụng cho gia đình có từ một đến hai người sử dụng.
Bình tắm nóng lạnh Ferroli 20l sử dụngcho gia đình có từ hai đến ba người sử dụng.
Bình nước nóng Ferroli 30l sử dụng cho gia đình có từ ba đến bốn người.
_Bình tắm nóng lạnh Ferroli 50l_ dùng cho gia đình có bốn đến năm người.

*2. Công suất bình nước nóng lạnh*
Tiếp đến, điều tiếp theo bạn cần quan tâm là hiệu suất của bình tắm nóng lạnh Ferroli. Nếu hiệu suất càng lớn thì thời gian làm nóng nước nhanh hơn giúp tiết kiệm thời gian. Vì thế, nếu bạn đang muốn mua bình tắm nóng lạnh nên chọn hiệu suất sản phẩm lớn hay nhỏ tùy theo nhu cầu sử dụng.

Bình nước nóng trực tiếp Ferroli có hiệu suất lớn 4500w nên khả năng làm nóng nước rất nhanh. Đối với máy nước nóng gián tiếp Ferroli công nghệ 3 công suất lựa chọn thích hợp từ 1000W – 1500W – 2500W đảm bảo hiệu suất làm nóng và tiết kiệm năng lượng.

*3. Công nghệ hiện đại*
Hầu hết, các mẫu bình của Ferroli đã áp dụng nhiều công nghệ mới tạo sự tiện nghi, tiết kiệm điện năng cho gia đình. Một số công nghệ mới:
+ _Chống giật an toàn ELCB_
_+ Thanh đốt tráng men siêu bền_
_+ Màn hình led hiển thị_
_+ Van xả cặn tiện ích_
_+ . . ._



_Tóm lại, bạn có thể yên tâm, tạo cảm giác thoải mái._​
*4. Giá cả phù hợp*
Bình nước nóng Ferroli có nhiều mẫu nên có mức giá khác nhau nhưng không chênh lệch nhiều. Muốn có bình nước nóng phù hợp túi tiền người Việt không hề khó.

*5. Chọn nơi mua máy nước nóng Ferroli uy tín*
Lựa chọn nơi mua được sản phẩm uy tín với giá phải chăng tưởng dễ nhưng không phải vậy. Hiện nay trên thị trường có vô số các bình nhái, kém chất lượng mọi nơi. Do đó, để có được được sản phẩm chính hãng, chất lượng tốt, đảm bảo an toàn, giảm điện năng tiêu thụ, bảo hành dài hạn, bạn tìm đến cơ sở, trung tâm phân phối bình nước nóng lạnh uy tín.


----------

